# memory needs to be improved!



## MikeMurphy (Feb 3, 2005)

I absolutely  ATI tool and I for one am very interested in the memory timings, but there is almost no support for these changes.  My x700pro runs VERY similar memory to the 6600GT, yet the 6600GT pulls off more bandwidth (1.15ghz) and I hit a brick wall at 1ghz.  I would venture to guess that there are improvements to be made in this category.

Is there any way of improving the memory timing option?  Improvements as in anything?  It seems like a FANTASTIC feature but leaves almost every user confused.  If ATI Tool had some preset aggressive memory timings for a few cards and mixes of ram it would be a great starting point!  I know there are many different memory and gpu configs, but even a few would be nice!  It would also furthermore put the program on the map if these settings could be pre-optimized!


Your thoughts?


----------



## MikeMurphy (Feb 5, 2005)

Nobody is interested?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 5, 2005)

I tried to mess with my card's memory timing once, and ended up with lots of artifacts after reducing CAS latency, but, in theory, if you try _increasing_ the latency you could get higher clocks from your memory, dunno how that translates into real world performance gains though.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Feb 5, 2005)

I was able to bump the CAS up 1 point which allowed me 25mhz more on the overclock.  The downside is I only gained 10 points in 3dmark03.  If I bumped it two point I get a screen that makes the 70s look bland.

I havent taken the time to isolate the rest of the settings really.  I suppose there just isnt much interest in tweaking video cards...


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 6, 2005)

MikeMurphy said:
			
		

> I was able to bump the CAS up 1 point which allowed me 25mhz more on the overclock.  The downside is I only gained 10 points in 3dmark03.  If I bumped it two point I get a screen that makes the 70s look bland.
> 
> I havent taken the time to isolate the rest of the settings really.  I suppose there just isnt much interest in tweaking video cards...



What you are trying do, doesn't really gain you much in FPS or in benchies. But if you were oc the GPU then memory can play an important role in feeding the GPU... you get alot more from ocing the GPU. You could try to use a BIOS editor and look at some of the settings to see if any of those settings translate to better mem timings from the BIOS collection...


----------

